# #57 CLOSED - BEAUTIFUL LACY CARDIGAN with TAMARA ELL



## Designer1234

*Welcome to workshop # 57 - with our teacher Tamara Ell*.

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

*Please post "I'm In"as soon as you come into this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post*. 
===================
*Tamara has graciously arranged for KP members to receive 50% off the price of her pattern, and information as to how to buy it is in the Designers' Pattern Shoppe Section at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259210-1.html#5347769*

=====================
#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.
==============================
Important:
once you have done that you will also see "Notification Information "-- there are two little boxes -- please put a tick in each one and you will see where to click so that they are accepted. This will mean that every time you post in any topic you will receive copies of that topic posts until you click unwatch

I would recommend that anyone using the workshops follow the above and you should have no probem receiving posts.

I hope this helps.

----------------

WELCOME to you all --


----------



## TamaraEll

Hi everyone! I am excited about this workshop, does anyone have any questions?


----------



## TamaraEll

Tell me, everyone, what yarn have you chosen?


----------



## peacefulknitter

I have been trying to find the Kid Seta in teal, as I have located a seller for the Tili Thomas and believe this would look stunning on the red head I intend to give the sweater to.


----------



## TamaraEll

You can do this design without the Tilly as well, it just adds a little bit of bling. If you can only find the Kid, it will be equally beautiful.


----------



## Phylbert

TamaraEll said:


> You can do this design without the Tilly as well, it just adds a little bit of bling. If you can only find the Kid, it will be equally beautiful.


This sounds like a good idea for me. I am a beginner knitter and have only done shawls, hats and scarves. I am looking forward to knitting your beautiful cardigan, but I was concerned about using 2 colors, since I have never done that before. I will probably stick with 1 color. Thanks Tamara!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Have found the Kid Seta Teal from "Alpaca Direct" and the Tili Thomas from Ravelry member. May need to play catch up when received but looking forward to making this beautiful sweater.


----------



## TamaraEll

It is a big project, this workshop will be open for a while.


----------



## GoldenLaugh

I chose Cascade Kid Seta. Paradise Yarn is currently having all Cascade yarn at 20% off. I ordered & today I received an email saying it is backordered (I think all of you were ordering this yarn!) Hopefully it will arrive soon...


----------



## TamaraEll

Aloft from Knit Picks will also work nicely for this design if people are finding it hard to get the Kid Seta.

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Aloft_Super_Kid_Mohair_Yarn__D5420210.html


----------



## janwalla

Im in, however i'm not sure when i can start as i have too many projects to finish, but ill start as soon as i can. Would any laceweight yarn do or do you have to use the mohair/kid silk sort?


----------



## TamaraEll

I suppose any would work, but I do suggest something with a bit of drape and fuz  A merino would make a different look. Keep to a light two ply so that your lace holes don't close up.


----------



## TamaraEll

Good morning! How is everyone? Are you all waiting for yarn or have some of you started?


----------



## peacefulknitter

I am waiting for yarn, it should be delivered this week to my home, but I will not return home until June 1st. Will have limited internet connection at that time, but have the printed instructions and will start as soon as home and unpacked. Anxious to start on the project.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! sorry I haven't been around - have been going for some tests and when I get home I am ready for a nap, then our GD has been over and on and on. 

I see things are pretty quiet. I hope you will ask questions and join in with the workshop. Have any of you started your cardigans? I hope you will drop by and let us know -- I realize that the sweater is a pattern and some of you might be getting on with it - so if you are, or are not. Let us know. I will try to get around a bit more. 

You might have heard that i have had to postpone all the rest of the workshops do to health issues for both of us. I hope to be able to 
start new workshops in the fall, but just don't have the time or the ability to start or look for new workshops. I think I am ready for a break - We have put on fifty plus workshops and hundreds of people have either taken or done our classes - I am very proud of that. I want you all to pass the word that each and every workshop will be left in the Section permanently for your information. 

Take care -- I will try to drop by tomorrow.


----------



## TamaraEll

Don't worry about us, we are just fine. You take care of you 

I think everyone is waiting for their yarn, and we will start to be a bit more active once the cardi's start rolling along.


----------



## NanaCaren

looks lovely have to finish up a couple things first.


----------



## TamaraEll

How is everyone doing? Do you have your yarn yet? Anyone cast on?


----------



## janwalla

Not yet. Nearly finished my UFO's. Im still debating on what coloured yarn to use. I have around 3 balls of Drops kid silk in grey/green left over from another project and was thinking of grading the colours from dark to light. Need to decide which daughter would like it too!! lol


----------



## TamaraEll

Ooooo, a gradient would be lovely!


----------



## GoldenLaugh

TamaraEll said:


> How is everyone doing? Do you have your yarn yet? Anyone cast on?


I'm still waiting! I ordered (Kid Seta) on May 21. Paradise Fibers told me the yarn is backordered. :x


----------



## TamaraEll

That sucks! Did they say when it will come in? Can you cancel and order something else if they don't get it soon?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Paradise said they just got in the shipment today & it will go out tomorrow morning.


----------



## TamaraEll

Yay!


----------



## janwalla

I ordered my Yarn from Woolwarehouse and recieved it next day i got Drops Kid silk to compliment the light grey green 06 i already had. I knit the tension square and it looks spot on but it was so difficult to see the stitches 
with the fuzz. Last time i used it, i knit it with a viscose yarn. I hope all the colours will go well together The colours i got are Petrol 24 and Sea green 24 and for the Added bling I ordered Debbie Bliss party angel in Sage/silver but not sure about that one?? 
I started one of the sleeves but got in such a tangle using dpns that im going to try again tonight with a long cable using magic loop (i hope) I started with the dk green(petrol )but im not sure how i can get to the bling bit and use all the different colours in time for that Ill have to just record what i do so i can match my sleeves!! Or order something else with sequins or something.


----------



## TamaraEll

You don't have to do bling if you don't want too, you can just keep working with your color scheme too.


----------



## janwalla

I didn't get a chance to knit last night so im going to start tonight.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Hi, have started, have ?....on sleeve " with cc" on increase size large...increase 1 ea side of marker 3X total 6...then again 14 more Xs total 28 increase. Original 48 stitches plus 6 plus 28 = 82 should have 84...where have I gone wrong?


----------



## TamaraEll

Hmmmm. This is a typo, but it is repeated later and I want to make sure it doesn't cause errors to the rest of the pattern. It is supposed to be 82, so just continue in as you are. I will be checking the math again for all sizes.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Thank you advising it should be 82 & checking pattern


----------



## peacefulknitter

Designer1234 said:


> How is it going everyone? Sorry I haven't been around. Life got in the way a bit. I hope you are working away on you everyone! Shirley


Slow, as I find I must really concentrate on what I am doing. Continuing with great anticipation though.


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Still waiting for my yarn! :evil:


----------



## TamaraEll

Hi all!

Just a heads up, please stay tuned for a pattern update.

The earlier sleeve number clarification has caused me to go through the whole pattern. I have found a significant error later on in the pattern that will effect all sizes. If you have started the sleeves, there isn't an issues other than the one stated above for size 38. Continue on with the sleeves and body if you are there already, but don't work the Joining section until you have a new version of the pattern. If you purchased your pattern on Ravelry, you will get an update notice there when I have it ready. If you purchased your pattern on Etsy or Craftsy, please message me.

Thanks!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Hi TamaraE, advisement noted regarding updated pattern.
Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## TamaraEll

Pattern has been updated!


----------



## janwalla

Thank you. That was quick. I have decided I didn't like the Debbie bliss party angel after I had completed chart 1 so I tried to unravel it aghh! I had to cut it off,No more mistakes for me lol. It didn't have much bling so I've settled for the graduated look and will maybe stitch beads or sequins to the bobbles when I finish.


----------



## GoldenLaugh

What does the this mean:
K2 [-, 3 2, 1, -], work Body Chart 1, K2 [-, 3, 2, 1, -].

I understand "work Body Chart 1", but for some reason the first/last part [-, 3, 2, 1, -] is not computing!


----------



## TamaraEll

No prob! Which size are you doing?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Size 38 bust (3rd size)


----------



## TamaraEll

Ok, so you are going to knit 3 sts, then work the chart (don't forget about the repeats in red), then knit 3 sts. Also, don't forget about the button bands.


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Where should I have known that I need to knit 3sts for my size?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Also, you said to not forget about working the button bands. Even though it does not instruct to knit the bands with the contrast color, I still do? 

If so, I knit the button band 4 sts, K3 (per your reply), work body chart, K3 (per your reply), then button band 4sts. And on 10th row of total body rows, I work buttonholes.


----------



## TamaraEll

Hi! 

Sorry it took so long to get back to you, we had a crazy busy Father's Day weekend. 

When patterns are written in multiple sizes, multiple directions can be given for each size. In this case you're doing the third size. 

The first size is the first one listed (outside the brackets). The second size is just inside the brackets, and your size is the second inside the brackets. So in this case you would read the pattern as K(skip the first two sizes)3, work chart, K3. If there is a dash (-) for a specific size, it means this size doesn't do that part. 

The button bands are worked with the same yarn as you are working the body in. For the lace sections, you are using the contrasting color. This means in those sections your button bands will also be contrasting color. 
These are the first and last four stitches of every row, and every 10 rows you will be putting in a buttonhole.
Make sense?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

I knew my size was the 3rd size but I didn't know the - was a 0. Makes sense now. 

Thanks


----------



## TamaraEll

Hi all! How is your knitting going? Any questions?


----------



## peacefulknitter

I was able to access internet on Sun for revised instructions. Have not made much progress as warm weather wsrrants yard work & not as much time for needle work. Thank you for inquiry, will let you know.


----------



## TamaraEll

Will do, it won't be for a while though


----------



## Phylbert

Sorry I haven't responded much here. It is that time of year where I am working more outside more than I am inside knitting, but I am still looking forward to knitting your cardigan. It looks so beautiful.


----------



## knittinginma

Is this work shop still open? Where would I find out about a new workshop? Thank you. Robin in MA


----------



## TamaraEll

Yep! Things are just slow as it is summer, and it is a fairly large project.


----------



## Designer1234

Tamara, I see there is a discussion still going on. Do you want to leave it open for another couple of weeks, or longer for that matter. Please let me know. Designer1234


----------



## TamaraEll

Yeah, I think people are just having a good summer. I am fine leaving for a while so that it can be picked up after vacations. There were a lot of people originally signed up.


----------



## Designer1234

no problem. I will leave it up to you.


----------



## Designer1234

This workshop is now closed.

Thankyou.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

